
Kids' daily screen time surges during coronavirus - bookofjoe
https://www.axios.com/kids-screen-time-coronavirus-562073f6-0638-47f2-8ea3-4f8781d6b31b.html
======
mister_hn
sure, but how do you deal with work, closed schools and small kids all
together?

